# How can I be so lonely in a busy place ?



## Colin1968 (Mar 24, 2013)

I only moved here on Sunday so should understand that it will take time. At work it is ok but going home to a hotel every night is driving me a bit crazy!

No response require to my venting I am just speaking to my iPad.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

When do you move to your own place?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i stayed in a hotel the first month - like most people.
It was this time of year as well.

I got back to the hotel after work, had a quick shower and went exploring. Jumped on the metro / took a taxi.
got lost, walked further than i should, saw lots that i wasn't expecting
got back late and crashed.

The nights i wasn't doing this was dealing with all the house hunting / visas / skype home etc.

THe first month passed in the blink of an eye.

I was alone for much of it, but not lonely......




don't sit in and watch crap tv


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Join meetup.com there's even a group there for people who are new here.


----------



## Colin1968 (Mar 24, 2013)

StewartC said:


> When do you move to your own place?


I am looking now for my own place but unfortunately I am damaged goods. I only seem to mix well when I am drunk and everyone loves me. 

I want to be my boring self and still want the one!

Is this possible, I a,not so sure! When i look in the mirror I do not like what I see 

Daily rant is now over as I am drunk !

Sleep well and look forward 

Colin


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Colin1968 said:


> I only moved here on Sunday so should understand that it will take time. At work it is ok but going home to a hotel every night is driving me a bit crazy!
> 
> No response require to my venting I am just speaking to my iPad.


I am in process of setting up a freezone company and in same situation like u ,Living in a hotel rite now , Lets connect ? My Hotel is in al Rigga Deira


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Colin,

Where are you staying and working? There's a daily rant thread if you feel the need to let off more steam ;-)


----------



## Ali Zaidi (Apr 26, 2013)

It takes time. It also depends on the locality that you're living in. There are places where you can find scores of people in marketplaces willing to be helpful to everyone but there are certain places in this very city at the same time where you'd hardly find a man willing to even look at you. It all depends on the location within the city that you are in.
And by the way, it has just begun. Stay there for a while, you will get familiar to the environment soon.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The first month that I was here I was stuck on my own in a four bed villa in a compound in Mirdiff with no tv or Internet, plenty if plane noise though! I didn't know anyone except my work colleagues but once you get your own place sorted things will get a lot better. 
The first few months here are pretty daunting but once you get set up its worth it so just stick with it Colin, it's gonna get a lot better.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Colin1968 said:


> I am looking now for my own place but unfortunately I am damaged goods. I only seem to mix well when I am drunk and everyone loves me.
> 
> I want to be my boring self and still want the one!
> 
> ...


Oh boy! We've got a cranky drunk! :ranger:

You're damaged goods and you mix well when you're drunk. Hmmm......Dr. Pammy prescribes a quick trek to Barasti three times a week and you should find yourself with a bevy of friends in no time. 

As for being your boring self and still wanting to find the One.....it ain't gonna happen unless your lack of personality is camouflaged by a fancy sports car and lots of money.

The Dubai Daily Rant thread is a sticky in the Sandpit area of the forum in case you'd like to vent some more. Welcome to Dubai


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Assuming you're not a troll... I did everything possible to meet people before I even landed in Dubai. For example my recruiter put me in touch with another teacher via email so we could chat before we ever got there. I also lined up the second leg of my flight to match up with theirs. After I was here I spent time going out and exploring Dubai with my work friends. The Dubai Mall can't be seen in one trip - or two or three.  After a few days I rented a car and that opened the entire city to me. I also started going to gym nearly daily after work. After a few weeks, I made a whole new batch of regulars/friends. Then I also started going to church as well, another place to meet people. 

I'm usually fairly shy, but with this many people to run into it's hard to now know anyone. 

Good luck,
John


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> As for being your boring self and still wanting to find the One.....it ain't gonna happen unless your lack of personality is camouflaged by a fancy sports car and lots of money.


i think you've nailed it - but white patent loafers (with tassels) surely required as well.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

vantage said:


> i think you've nailed it - but white patent loafers (with tassels) surely required as well.


Let's not forget bright shirt that's one size too small and a contrasting pair of pants...think purple/orange.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> ...it ain't gonna happen unless your lack of personality is camouflaged by a fancy sports car and lots of money....


Whats wrong with sports cars and money??  Two of my best friends are sports cars and money...


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

imac said:


> Whats wrong with sports cars and money??  Two of my best friends are sports cars and money...


Yeah, mine too. Haven't seen them in ages, though...


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Let's not forget bright shirt that's one size too small and a contrasting pair of pants...think purple/orange.


And don't forget the hair pomade and pointy shoes.


----------



## Colin1968 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank to all for some good advice. Yesterday I played golf and today took a trip on the train for the first time and had a roam about.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

vantage said:


> i think you've nailed it - but white patent loafers (with tassels) surely required as well.


Well as an old original suedehead, what is wrong with tasseled loofahs, of look of course!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

blazeaway said:


> Well as an old original suedehead, what is wrong with tasseled loofahs, of look of course!


Oops, oxblood that should have said


----------

